# B17 flying fortress 1/1 build



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

G'day, currently building a b17 1/1 for display in a field . Planes being made from aluminium and steel

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful work. Hope you have a lot of open land...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## whizzywhizzer (Jun 30, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Beautiful work. Hope you have a lot of open land...


Hey thanks..... yeah 5 acres


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2019)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## whizzywhizzer (Jul 1, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Very cool!


Thanks


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2019)

That's awesome!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2019)

Where do I buy this kit?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice work, Bud. You're gonna need a bigger barn to build it...


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 2, 2019)

Are you going to paint this one as well?


----------



## texvanwinkle (Jul 4, 2019)

Wow. Now that's dedication. Amazing work so far.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lawdy, this is going to be great. Myself....I would be happy just to have that rear gunners station on my front lawn; pew pewing everything that passed by

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 4, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Lawdy, this is going to be great. Myself....I would be happy just to have that rear gunners station on my front lawn; pew pewing everything that passed by


You'd have to fit it with gas and an ignition system for effect!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 24, 2019)

I never really appreciated how cramped the tail-gunner's spot really was: I'm not sure how tall you are, but that looks like I'd have trouble fitting in there when I was thin, and I'm not that big.


----------



## Wildsau (Nov 25, 2019)

This makes my 1/72 look very insignificant


----------

